# Changing fan belt on 03 3.5 Altima



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

My mom's car needs a new fan belt. I have not bought the belt yet but was under the car just checking things out and did not see a tensioner pulley like I have on my truck. In the owners manual it showed both the 2.5 and 3.5 diagram and there was a label for a tensioner on the 2.5 but didn't show one on the 3.5's diagram. It wasn't that much help. So, how do I change the belt? I just need to change the main belt that runs on the crank, alt. pulley, etc.


----------



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

Nobody? Everything that I have found has been for the 2.5L.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

wat fan belt? fans are electic on these cars


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

there is a tensioner btw for the SERPENTINE belt...go to http://eautorepair.net and sign up...they have all the diagrams for anything u need to do to your car


----------



## Mossyoakglock (Nov 2, 2008)

Nobody can just tell me how to do it? I tried the link but I don't want to pay for it to use it just 1 time.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

well find the tensioner...get a wrench on it and pull it till the belt is loose enough to take off...wats the problem? you having trouble finding the tensioner?


----------

